# Swiss Military Bicycle accessory...



## Mercian (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi All,

See 3.43 (and the rest of the video, should you so choose) (-:






With one of these, I'd be obliged to get a bike to put it on.

Have a Good Week,

Adrian


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 30, 2018)

Interesting video Adrian. Thanks for posting it.


----------

